# Hull to Zeebrugge



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Any one else sailing on the 4th?

Sue


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

NO

But have fun for us while you are there.

martin and Jen


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Martin and Jen, it wont be for lack of trying. 1st time from Hull usually go from Dover, so new experience for us (with the van) although we did go as foot passengers for my 50th birthday. Brugge in winter, was cold and wet, but great fun.

Sue


----------

